# IPB 14 In water pic & Short video



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm 215...most days...plus I had 4.5 gallons of gas, a Group 24 battery and small cooler all under the rear deck.

There's nothing in the front except for the trolling motor, two life jackets and some light tackle...it planes quicker with a lightweight female passenger in the front...plus the view is better. The motor is trimmed one notch "down" or "in" from vertical to eliminate porpoising...

25.5 mph was full throttle with both of us...it cruises very comfortably around 18-21 depending on passengers and sea conditions. I can hit the rev limiter though, so I guess there's some room for improvement in speed if I re-propped...


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

haha no doubt about the view!


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

i just, ordered one today and am going to set it up a lot like yours same trolling motor and going to put a new yamaha 25 on it. they look like sweet little boats, i have never seen one so hearing good things about them makes me feel better.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

What color did you get?


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

a little deeper blue then yours to go along with my bay boat or a bright green going to go look at colors today and pick one out to call him back this afternoon.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

I almost went with the bright green. Then decided to calm it down and go with a whisper grey color. With a white topside and grey speckle.

The blue hull boat is Intheweed's boat


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

i ended up going dark gray and a light gray/white top so the waiting starts now should be a fun little boat fish by myself in the little back lakes i fish in the winter were i dont need a 22Ft 70mph bayboat. this is the frist little boat like this i have ever had so im sure ill have a lot if learning to do from you guys on rigging and stuff


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

How long did Brad tell you it would be?


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my first micro as well. This boat is exactly what I was looking for. It's a stripped down, no frills poling skiff that floats super skinny. It's been a little hard trying to get my 243cc everglades up on the flats!!!


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

4plus weeks but maybe 4 since im just a hull and trailer


----------

